# So what's one more?



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sasha is beautiful and looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

She's adorable! How many does this make it?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is a pretty cat.


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, she is a beauty!!! We've been thinking about getting a cat, and Sasha is the same color I've been looking for! I love the grey face and wompies (paws) and her white fluffy coat- she's just gorgeous! Have fun with her! You're right... what's one more??


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

This makes is three cats and Nyah. I know I say this after every new one I bring home but I swear I'm done.  Ragdolls are amazing though, I think I will always have one... their fur is like a soft bunny, and they are low shedders considering the amount of fur they have.


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nyahsmommy said:


> This makes is three cats and Nyah. I know I say this after every new one I bring home but I swear I'm done.  Ragdolls are amazing though, I think I will always have one... their fur is like a soft bunny, and they are low shedders considering the amount of fur they have.


Good to know about Ragdolls!

Lol, if it makes you feel better, when we buy a house we will probably have 3 (maybe 4!) Goldens and 2 kitties. :bowl:


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, you have a whole pack over there! Haha, lucky! I wish I had that many animals!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh my word she is beautiful ... CAN I HAVE HER!? haha


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

she is beautiful, I ahve two ragdolls... a blue bi and a seal bi... they are the best cats ever... 
congrats on your new kid 
s


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh she is so pretty.

She looks just like my bridge Blue Point Himilayan kitty Paisley. I lost him when he was 17 years old.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's so beautiful, love the pictures, they're great!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Beautiful! My one cat that escaped the fire looks almost exactly the same, only a light brown where your's is grey. Cameo is just a siamese mix from the pound though. But Cameo is a sweetheart who let my daughter dress her up, etc., when they were both young.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Oh my word she is beautiful ... CAN I HAVE HER!? haha


If you asked me two days ago I would have said yes. Bf was not happy at first because we have so many animals(I didn't consult him first :doh and he kept saying we had too many, but now he loves her thankfully.

Guess that means we won't have a second golden, but then again who knows in a couple of years.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sounds like my DH... I asked if we could have a cat but was told "No... no I'd have another dog before we have another cat"

So we're getting a puppy in the fall :lol:


(But I still want a cat... I'm sure if one just "showed up" at our house he wouldn't object!)


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is stunning!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Nyahsmommy said:


> Bf was not happy at first because we have so many animals(I didn't consult him first :doh...


What do they always say? That it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

What a beautiful cat! I love ragdolls and maine *****--but I also love just a good ole tabby with little white feet. lol. I can't have cats though--our lab isn't fond and my whole family is allergic--and I like them being able to visit!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

What a pretty cat.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Sounds like my DH... I asked if we could have a cat but was told "No... no I'd have another dog before we have another cat"
> 
> So we're getting a puppy in the fall :lol:
> 
> ...


Yay to another puppy! You gonna get another golden? My bf keeps going back and forth weather or not he wants another dog... right now he says no but he wants a chocolate lab so hopefully in a few years he changes his mind. He's at his cat limit now but I have to see what his dog limit is .

and ya I am sure if a cat or kitten happened to appear, he would fall in love with it. That's what happened with Sasha and now he loves her a lot. lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah we're getting another Golden Retriever.  It's going to be so much fun.

And it'll be interesting to see if the dog turns out more like Reece, Tucker, or just takes the bad traits from both dogs and be a little hellion... hahaha

I'm HOPING he'll take the good from both dogs and be some sort of super dog... (keep dreamin' right!?)


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Yeah we're getting another Golden Retriever.  It's going to be so much fun.
> 
> And it'll be interesting to see if the dog turns out more like Reece, Tucker, or just takes the bad traits from both dogs and be a little hellion... hahaha
> 
> I'm HOPING he'll take the good from both dogs and be some sort of super dog... (keep dreamin' right!?)


So exciting! Do you know when you are planning on getting another golden retriever??? Soon?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Not for awhile, we're aiming for a fall puppy!! We wanted to get all our wedding stuff outta the way first! 

In other news, MIL just called to say one of her barn cats just had a litter of kittens .... looks like we're getting a cat :lol:


We're looking forward to adding a puppy. I wanted to wait until both our dogs were older, and they'll be 5 and 6 this year. I think that's a big enough gap.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nyahsmommy*

Nyahsmommy

Sasha is just gorgeous! I can see why you couldn't resist.
Congrats!!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Not for awhile, we're aiming for a fall puppy!! We wanted to get all our wedding stuff outta the way first!
> 
> In other news, MIL just called to say one of her barn cats just had a litter of kittens .... looks like we're getting a cat :lol:
> 
> ...


 
Ya that's what we agreed upon 'if' () we get another dog... right now we can barely handle Nyah by herself so adding another puppy is out of the question... 5 or 6 is a good age to add a second.

And yay to a new cat! Are you getting one or two(*hint hint* get two, it's so fun to watch them play and wrestle  ). What kind are they?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a 4 year old choc lab, 1 year old golden, 8 month old golden and 4 month old Dane..i think i am done for quite a while!! They all get equal attention of course the puppies a bit more for obedeince purposes but all in all its not too bad at all. Hubby thinks im crazy oh well! he loves them all just as much I will say the terror of the bunch is my 8 month old Zoe..Pure Trouble!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Nyahsmommy said:


> I can officially be called the crazy lady, and I am fine with it. : So this is my final fur baby... I'm not allowed anymore. lol. Her name is Sasha she is a 6 year old blue colourpoint ragdoll. She was a breeding momma from a good breeder and she was also a show cat who won her grand championship title at 1, just before she started to breed. She is fitting in well considering, although I know it'll take time for her to fully be adjusted. Here are the pics.


i am not crazy about cats but she is the prettiest cat i have ever seen! so cute..i think i want one now! :doh:


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Not for awhile, we're aiming for a fall puppy!! We wanted to get all our wedding stuff outta the way first!
> 
> In other news, MIL just called to say one of her barn cats just had a litter of kittens .... looks like we're getting a cat :lol:
> 
> ...


So exciting!! The fall isn't that far away really! Have you looked into breeders and stuff?

Also - congrats on the cat! When are you getting him/her? Pictures!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> i am not crazy about cats but she is the prettiest cat i have ever seen! so cute..i think i want one now! :doh:


Do it!! Ragdolls are dogs in a cats body... they have a dog personality... They are very affectionate and follow you everywhere. They come in several patterns. As the title says.... What's one more.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish I could talk my husband in to that many animals  Right now we have Mosby and 1 cat, and he's already agreed to adding dog #2 soon (hopefully before 2013!), and I've gotten a MAYBE for a 3rd dog in 5-6 years. 

I'm not a huge cat person, but your ragdoll is beautiful!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Mosby's Mom said:


> I wish I could talk my husband in to that many animals  Right now we have Mosby and 1 cat, and he's already agreed to adding dog #2 soon (hopefully before 2013!), and I've gotten a MAYBE for a 3rd dog in 5-6 years.
> 
> I'm not a huge cat person, but your ragdoll is beautiful!


When they say "maybe" is when you start researching and you keep throwing little "hints" out there. They will get the picture!!LOL


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> When they say "maybe" is when you start researching and you keep throwing little "hints" out there. They will get the picture!!LOL


Haha, exactly! I always take maybe as a "maybe that will inevitably turn into a yes if you ask enough times!" Maybe is as good as a yes for me!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL too funny! as soon as i heard "maybe" or just that "look" i knew it was a "yes" without even saying "yes" god forbid they give in!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> LOL too funny! as soon as i heard "maybe" or just that "look" i knew it was a "yes" without even saying "yes" god forbid they give in!!!


Yep! That is me all around!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes we have a breeder picked out already. I'm supposed to go visit her sometime this spring and then she'll be in touch over the summer when she has a littler planned (she has no puppies right now and is enjoying the break haha)

As far as the cat, DH's mom said they were just born yesterday so it'll be a bit before we take one home...that's if she finds them again. Barn cats are notorious for hiding their babies LOL.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Yes we have a breeder picked out already. I'm supposed to go visit her sometime this spring and then she'll be in touch over the summer when she has a littler planned (she has no puppies right now and is enjoying the break haha)
> 
> As far as the cat, DH's mom said they were just born yesterday so it'll be a bit before we take one home...that's if she finds them again. Barn cats are notorious for hiding their babies LOL.


That's great! Well good luck on the kitten and be sure to post a lot of kitten pics!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll definitely post lots of pics if we get the kitty! Hopefully the litter isn't hiding somewhere.

As far as puppy goes we hit a bit of a snag. I of course want another Golden but DH wants something different LOL. So now we're trying to find a breed we both agree on. (He wants a larrrrger dog).

I think I'll always have multiple dogs and at least ONE of them will always be a Golden! 

We'll see what happens when the time comes!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

What kind of breeds are you deciding between?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I want a Golden Retriever or a Greater Swiss Mountain Dog, he wants a Great Dane, Boxer or a Jack Russell Terrier. 

He knows I can't deal with the drool factor so I'm sure a Dane is outta the running LOL.

GSMD's have similar temperments to Goldens, they're just a larger dog (130lbs I think I read for males!)

His main reasoning for not wanting another Golden is the amount of golden tumbleweeds constantly rolling around :lol:


----------

